# Question about Speffz



## oneshot (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm having trouble understanding what to do when the edges come up (I'm using Speffz) C, then W? Aren't they just the opposite of each other? It leaves them in the same place. 

What am I missing?

Thanks


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Sep 5, 2016)

There should be an alg.
I don't use speffz so I can't really offer too much help sorry...


----------



## sqAree (Sep 5, 2016)

oneshot said:


> I'm having trouble understanding what to do when the edges come up (I'm using Speffz) C, then W? Aren't they just the opposite of each other? It leaves them in the same place.
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> Thanks



When you have the case CW for edges (assuming you use M2), you should not do the alg for C and then the alg for W, because the M slice alternates being off by an M2 after each edge target.
So instead you would do your alg for C, and then the same alg again to solve that case.


----------



## oneshot (Sep 5, 2016)

THANK YOU SO MUCH! Been losing my mind...


----------

